# Quelques questions sur 'Ipod Touch



## Reaver (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour!
Je vais peut-être acheter un Ipod Touch dans quelques jours, mais avant j'aurais quelques questions :

1/Dans la boutique apple, il est souvent écrit en tout petit en bas des pages qui parlent des applications Safari, Youtube... (tout ce qui utilise une connection internet, en fait ) des informations pas très claires :
_"Accès Wi-Fi à Internet requis pour certaines fonctionnalités (haut débit recommandé) ; des frais d'abonnement peuvent s'appliquer. Certaines fonctionnalités et certains services ne sont pas disponibles dans toutes les zones géographiques."_
J'aimerais avoir des précision sur les frais d'abonnement (comment sommes nous débités, prévenus, et dans quel cas tout cela est-il payant) svp 

2/Me conseillez vous de Jailbreaker moi Ipod ? Quels sont les avantages, les inconvénients et les risques ? Est-ce légal ?

3/Dois-je acheter maintenant mon Ipod Touch 2G ou bien je devrais-je attendre la 3G qui devrait logiquement sortir en septembre ?

Merci de répondre à toutes ces questions


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

1) C'est gratuit ( a part les hotspots payants en rue qui te demandent d'acheter des cartes prépayées etc.. Mais impossible de te faire débourser avec un Ipod Touch, comme avec un ordinateur portable). Rien à dire de plus

2) Tu as tout à y  gagner à part que c'est illégal... Quand je vois le nombre de fonctionnalités que j'ai pu debloquer et les avantages de temps et de simplicité gagnés, je le conseille à tout le monde!

3) Avec cette mentalité, tu attendras toujours. Il y aura toujours un modèle supérieur annoncé!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

1) Contrairement à l'iPhone qui peut aussi utiliser le réseau mobile 3G, l'iPod Touch ne se connecte à Internet qu'en wi-fi. Il faut donc connecter ton iPod Touch à un réseau wi-fi, ce qui peut être gratuit ou payant. Ca peut par exemple être le tien que tu utilises déjà pour connecter ton ordinateur au Net, pour lequel tu paies un abonnement. C'est ce que ça veut dire.

Mais il n'y a pas de frais d'abonnement propre à l'utilisation d'un iPod Touch.

2) Tout ce que je sais, c'est que ce n'est pas légal. Pour le reste, c'est toi qui vois. Mais tu peux faire une recherche sur le forum sur ce sujet : tu y trouveras sûrement des éléments de réflexion.

3) Personne ne sait ce que sera cette 3e génération  ni vraiment quand elle sortira. Il n'y a que chez Apple qu'ils le savent. C'est donc difficile de te conseiller là-dessus.
Mais si tu n'es pas pressé, tu peux essayer d'attendre. Dans le cas contraire, tu fonces.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Pour résumer la réponse à ta première question, comme le dit Iduck, tu as juste droit au Wifi.

Il faut imaginer ton IpodTouch exactement comme un ordinateur portable. Il est impossible qu'il serve de moyen de paiement.

Ce qui fait que tu as 2 cas.

1) Chez toi: c'est exactement comme ton portable, tu le connectes à ton réseau via une clef WEP, via son adresse Mac, comme tu veux. Tu as ton réseau Wifi "domestique" et c'est toi qui le configure.

Avec un peu de chance tu pourras chopper le réseau non-sécurisé de tes voisins et en profiter.

2) en déplacement: Si tu as de la chance en rue, tu choppes un réseau WIFI libre et tu t'y connectes, il existe aussi des hotspots payants ou tu dois au préalable acheter une carte préchargée ou payer par Visa.

Dans les aéroports, hotels, etc.. Il y aura peut-être aussi des wifi gratuits ( aéroport de Kuala Lumpur par exemple, je ne connais pas la politique en France, mais je parie que c'ets payant) ou alors aussi le système payant: tu paies un forfait parheure de connexion et on te donne un login et mot de passe spécial.



en résumé:


> * C'est comme un PC portable pour ce qui est du Wifi, tu te connectes de la même manière!!*


----------



## fandipod (28 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir, 

1-Il y a rien de payant à part certaines applications que tu peux acheter mais tu ne seras pas débiter par surprise.

2- Pour le jailbreak c'est bien beau mais ça annule la garantie Apple si il tombe en panne et que Apple s'en aperçois. En plus à chaque nouvelle mise à jour il faut recommencer le jailbreak et réinstaller toutes les applications... Moi je te le conseil pas, je pense que le touch est une très belle machine et qu'elle ne nécessite pas le jailbreak (après chacun son point de vu)

3- Si tu es vraiment pressé tu fonces sans hésiter surtout que maintenant il possède un haut-parleur, en revanche si tu n'es pas plus pressé que ça tu attends Septembre. 

P.S :  je te conseille de prendre au moins un 16GO car 8Go si tu commences à mettre des films et que en plus tu es un mélomane tu n'auras plus beaucoup de place pour les applications.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Reaver (29 Avril 2009)

OK, merci beaucoup à tous  ! J'hésite encore entre un 16 et un 32 GO, mais je vais certainement acheter un 2g (5 mois, c'est loooong) En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses, elles me seront bien utiles


----------

